# ID help please



## JMC (Aug 22, 2012)

This is reclaimed from an old barn around Ohio or Pa. Thought it was white oak but got doubts now that it is cut.
[attachment=9525]
[attachment=9526]
[attachment=9527]
[attachment=9528]
[attachment=9529]
Thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2012)

Chestnut- Wild guess..........


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 22, 2012)

Swag-honey locust


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like Osage orange to me, Nice piece too!
Tom


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2012)

It isn't something I'm familiar with, but it isn't white oak, honeylocust, or any osage I've ever seen. We don't have chestnut so I can't speak to that.


----------



## JMC (Aug 22, 2012)

In the era that these hewn logs came from there was still a lot of american chestnut that was used in barn building but I was not sure that is what it is. It is heavy and dense, there is a strong odor, not really crappy odor just strong.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2012)

JMC said:


> In the era that these hewn logs came from there was still a lot of american chestnut that was used in barn building but I was not sure that is what it is. It is heavy and dense, there is a strong odor, not really crappy odor just strong.



History was a big contributor to my guess. You are right they used a lot of chesnut in barns. Lucky us it is preserved to use again. Nice wood James.


----------



## aktreecycling (Aug 24, 2012)

+1 for chestnut. I used to work for a business selling hobby lumber and running their woodshop, and we had one piece of chestnut tucked away. The end grain is nearly identical to your photo (if memory serves). Although, I think chinkapin oak can look quite similar to chestnut.


----------

